# Ideas on ways to remain calm in these situations?



## dgmama (Nov 29, 2012)

First of all, this morning while coming home on a walk, Diego barked at an Australian Cattle Dog. He only acts up when another dog is passing us head on. So I emailed my trainer about it, hoping she would say, yes let's do a session for this. But instead she told me I need to remain calm and aware of my energy. Focus on the walk, not what Diego will do. If he barks or pulls, correct him and keep walking. I will admit, I get really tense and nervous. He's okay with dogs from a distance or if they're going a different direction... but I'm not nervous in those instances. :doh: It makes sense that he's only like this when dogs come our way, because he feels my energy. Has anybody experienced this with a reactive dog? Does it work? I'm anxious to get out there and start passing some dogs, but I'm trying to make myself not be nervous. It's so hard!! Help? I think I'm like this because I'm afraid what the other people are going to think of me. That I'm too harsh, don't deserve having a dog, or irresponsible. :uhoh:


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Why would people think that? Because you are teaching your dog how to behave instead of having him pull you everywhere he wants? They should be glad...! I think it makes a lot of sense that Diego feeds off your insecurity by acting like he does. In situations where he is uncomfortable, he looks to you to give him guidance. And if you hurt other people's feelings by having him focus on you instead of on them or their dog, too bad. Have you taught him the 'watch me!' command? Very useful.


----------



## Barkr (Dec 23, 2011)

You do the best you can, and don't worry about other peoples opinions. You are being a responsible dog owner. It is none of their concern. I did have one neighbor tell me I should give Roxy a break once and a while because she needs to "do her own thing now and then". I laughed and told him that she "does her own thing off leash" on leash I need her to behave. He agreed  Besides now that Roxy has a shoulder injury I am glad that I can walk her without a lot of pulling and nonsense, it is helping her to heal. Good luck and hold your head high your dogs are gorgeous.


----------



## dgmama (Nov 29, 2012)

Thanks guys! This gave me a little more confidence. And yes, Diego does know the watch me command. He's good at that except when dogs are coming head on our way. I'd be afraid of trying to get him to do that, because if I stop with him and try to let a dog pass it creates anticipation and it's like winding him up to misbehave. But I'm hoping we'll run into some dogs and I can practice myself staying calm. Do you think there will be a big difference? Maybe that's a stupid question, but it's hard to believe my emotions have that much of an impact on his behavior. I'll still have to correct him, probably for trying to get out of the heel position or wanting to go up to the dog.

I'll keep updates if I run into any soon. I'm eager to get out there and try, but as soon as I start to really think about it, butterflies rush through my stomach. :doh: Stop it! Stop it! Stop it! Lol.


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Also take treats with you, anything to keep him focused! You know, I often have people ask me why I put Tess in an easy walker harness when we go to the hospitals, because she is so calm, and it seems she isn't when she is wearing it. I know she probably doesn't need it, but I do. It gives me the confidence that if anything happens, I have complete control. And if she looks prettier in a flat collar, oh well...


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

A reactive dog needs space, if a dog is approaching you head on,(which is very confrontational in the dog world) it is time to create space, you can do this by crossing the street, walking up a driveway and having Diego sit and focus on you, or doing a U-turn and head away from the other dog. Correcting him for 'reacting' (telling you he is not comfortable with the situation) may stop the barking, but it will not 'change' how he feels about the other dogs.
Work at desensitizing and counter conditioning (changing how he feels)Diego to other dogs from a distance. Can Diego watch a dog go by from across the street? If so, start at that distance, teach him what you want him to do when he sees another dog. When he sees another dog, get his attention on you and reward him with high value treats for it. Train this while he is in a sit, and then once he is automatically turning to you on sight of another dog, incorporate it while your are moving. Build up to walking along parallel to a dog on the other side of the street with out reacting, -reward frequently for looking to you, while doing this. This helps to create a positive association with the other dog and starts to change how he feels about it. 
Once you are both comfortable with a dog moving across the street, practice walking parallel, then practice while 'approaching' but stay across the street from the other dog to start with, then gradually decrease the distance that separates you and repeat. The more practice and successes you have at a distance he can tolerate, the more confident he and you will become. 
Keep in mind, reactive dog or not, dogs approaching each other head on is 'confrontational', and being on leash restricts their natural instinct to avoid this approach. Creating 'space', curving away from the oncoming dog, (or crossing the street if you have to), can prevent an 'on leash' incident and keep you and your dog safe.


----------



## dgmama (Nov 29, 2012)

Diego's actually not aggressive, my trainer's told me. He's nosy, and is just really excited. (so when he would go meet a dog, he doesn't know correct canine language, then that's when he starts barking like heck) When I bring him to her place, weather it's daycare or boarding, she always says he plays with all the dogs fine, and is relaxed. So I'm not worried about him going after another dog, it's what others will think. I'm getting better at it though. 

We did start out training him by clicking and treating from a distance. We started at our driveway, then to the mailbox. So it's been 3 months now, and she's told me he's got it, I just have to stay consistent, firm, and when I correct him, tell him, don't ask. So she's pretty confident that if I'm firm and calm, he'll be able to control himself. If a dog's coming our way, it is impossible to get his attention on me. It just is, because for 7 years this has been going on, and he's so used to this kind of behavior, not listening, and doing everything on his terms. (before we went to my trainer, it was hard enough getting him to sit...in the house!)

I think the problem when I use loads of treats, trying to get his attention on me, is it makes it seem like a big deal. To where if I just act like nothing's wrong, he'll feel the same way. (hopefully, I haven't run into any dogs yet) She's big on random reinforcement too. It's really helped out tremendously. He hardly ever blows me off when I ask him to do something, and he works for me. So when passing other dogs, I can treat him some, or at the end. Usually she trains with a hands-off approach, but since she knows the relationship between me and Diego, and also how long he's been this way, his stubborn butt needs to be whipped in shape.


----------



## Mirinde (Jun 8, 2011)

I have the same problem you do as far as worrying what other people must be thinking. I wouldn't consider Iorek aggressive (and neither does anyone else), but he gets SO over the top excited/loud/barky when he sees another dog on leash that he works himself up to the point of no self control and that could very easily instigate a fight. I worry that other people must be thinking if I have such a misbehaved dog, that we shouldn't be walking out in public or that I have one of "those dogs" and he's dangerous and I need to be more domineering. It doesn't help that my town is massively over populated with dogs and in the entire 6+ years I've lived here, I've only seen one over exuberant dog out in public. So I fully get what you're saying...floppy stomach butterflies and all. Walking Iorek can be the most anxiety inducing experience for me. 

We are enrolled in a small group reactive dog class that starts on the 21st. The skills we'll be learning are largely things I already know, but I need that communication with the group about how insanely hard it is living with a reactive dog. I need to work on this in a group that understands that reactive =/= bad and our dogs are not monsters waiting in the distance to eat another dog. And selfishly, I need that comparison. I know there are dogs worse than Iorek and I know there are dogs better than Iorek... I need to see that full spectrum to gain perspective. So really, the class is more for me than for Iorek. Would something like this be an option for you?


----------



## dgmama (Nov 29, 2012)

It's comforting knowing someone else is dealing with the same problem. I probably need something like that, not for Diego, for me! To be able to calm myself down in these situations. It's hard to explain, because it seems like not a big deal to others, but to the person with the reactive dog, it is. I think I also get nervous, making myself think that if something goes wrong, he's lost all his training. I really hate being anxious all the time. Weather we're out walking or sitting in the yard. I'm constantly looking around. I should probably stop myself, but it's difficult. I wish there was something like that, where I can work with Diego around other dogs. I don't know anybody that would be willing to help me out by coming to the house and practicing a real life situation, walking passed another dog. I do know someone... but it's not a good relationship... and half the people don't even want to do anything involving dogs, so it's really a tough situation. This point in training is realllly hard. Finally getting out there and working your butt off to make sure you have control, being aware, but staying calm and confident at the same time. I might just have to make a thread for venting when stuff like this comes up. Lol.


----------



## CITIgolden (Mar 9, 2013)

Don't worry about other people. Maybe it's a NYC thing but here people don't give a **** - I wish they were more considerate but every day I see folks trying to correct their dogs barking or lounging at my dog and I also have those issues from time to time with KC. You can only worry about you and your dog, and it seems like you are not only beating thoughtful but very caring so just forget about everyone else. 

With respect to energy stuff - a lot of trainers use it as a cop out answer for everything. Yes dogs do feel our energy, but they also have a mind of their own and being nosy and playful or even aggressive towards other dogs isn't necessarily because of you. As you walk by another dog try to start distracting your dog as much as possible with treats, gently push him around his shoulder and always stand between the other dog and your dog. Dnt let your dog to try to walk ahead of you as you are passing the other dog and every time he turns his head to other dog ask him to look at you. if he barks, rather than saying no, say make some unusual or unexpected sound to stop him, "shhh"' even stomping with your foot, or you can try the dog whistle or a s,artphone app with dog whistles and sounds. the key here is to get your dog from locking onto the other dog and out of that mental state. If the other dog lunges at him feel free to tell the other dog off and no. Your dog expects you to protect him and be the leader. If the owner of that other dog won't do it him/herself, it's their problem don't feel bad about it. Have you tried sitting at a bench in a park and wait while other dogs pass by and try to get him to be calm? Someone recommended that to me here and it's been helping.

He will learn eventually, goldens are usually not aggressive, but whatever tactic you choose to use, don't care what other people may say or think - they don't know your situation and as bypasses can't be helpful.


----------



## dgmama (Nov 29, 2012)

And also, like you said, I'm afraid that someone will think Diego is a monster, he just wants to go kill all dogs out there. I wish people were more understanding. Telling someone his entire story and the training we're doing with him just isn't possible when passing the owners on walks.

I think what's made it like this for me is this one woman (who's literally crazy) with her dog always has something to say to me. (she has been like this every since I told her to put a leash on her dog after it almost attacked my cat) Such as, you can't walk both your dogs, you can't handle them, that training lady isn't working, you're wasting your money, and just making fun of me when I'm training. So I would say it's definitely made me a little doubtful of myself. I'm doing my best to block everybody out and just focus on me, my boy, and the walk. I never realized how hard training a reactive dog was....:doh:


----------



## dgmama (Nov 29, 2012)

CITIgolden said:


> Don't worry about other people. Maybe it's a NYC thing but here people don't give a **** - I wish they were more considerate but every day I see folks trying to correct their dogs barking or lounging at my dog and I also have those issues from time to time with KC. You can only worry about you and your dog, and it seems like you are not only beating thoughtful but very caring so just forget about everyone else.
> 
> With respect to energy stuff - a lot of trainers use it as a cop out answer for everything. Yes dogs do feel our energy, but they also have a mind of their own and being nosy and playful or even aggressive towards other dogs isn't necessarily because of you. As you walk by another dog try to start distracting your dog as much as possible with treats, gently push him around his shoulder and always stand between the other dog and your dog. Dnt let your dog to try to walk ahead of you as you are passing the other dog and every time he turns his head to other dog ask him to look at you. if he barks, rather than saying no, say make some unusual or unexpected sound to stop him, "shhh"' even stomping with your foot, or you can try the dog whistle or a s,artphone app with dog whistles and sounds. the key here is to get your dog from locking onto the other dog and out of that mental state. If the other dog lunges at him feel free to tell the other dog off and no. Your dog expects you to protect him and be the leader. If the owner of that other dog won't do it him/herself, it's their problem don't feel bad about it. Have you tried sitting at a bench in a park and wait while other dogs pass by and try to get him to be calm? Someone recommended that to me here and it's been helping.
> 
> He will learn eventually, goldens are usually not aggressive, but whatever tactic you choose to use, don't care what other people may say or think - they don't know your situation and as bypasses can't be helpful.


Yeah, it's a little different down in the south... for sure, at least where I live. My trainer did tell me to tie him to a bench, mainly for me to feel more confident, knowing he won't pull me, and clicking and treating. Or distract him with his fav toy, a ball. I need to work more on that. I'm going to once I get over being sick. :yuck:

About a week ago we ran into a lady, her grandson, and Shih Tzu. I was really firm with Diego, as he was trying to swerve over in front of me to get a better look, and he responded well to my corrections. (it's a bigger challenge with large dogs though) But the woman gave me weird looks, I'm guessing she thought I was being too harsh. I'm just following what my trainer's telling me to do! I wish I had a shirt that said My Dog's In Training, in big fat letters.


----------



## CITIgolden (Mar 9, 2013)

dgmama said:


> And also, like you said, I'm afraid that someone will think Diego is a monster, he just wants to go kill all dogs out there. I wish people were more understanding. Telling someone his entire story of being reactive, and the training we're doing with him just isn't possible when passing the owners on walks.
> 
> I think what's made it like this for me is this one woman (who's literally crazy) with her dog always has something to say to me. (she has been like this every since I told her to put a leash on her dog after it almost attacked my cat) Such as, you can't walk both your dogs, you can't handle them, that training lady isn't working, you're wasting your money, and just making fun of me when I'm training. So I would say it's definitely made me a little doubtful of myself. I'm doing my best to block everybody out and just focus on me, my boy, and the walk. I never realized how hard training a reactive dog was....:doh:




Everybody's an expert on everything these days, especially when it comes to ignoring their own issues and instead focusing on other people. That's all I can say. Why would you care if she thinks anything about you. If she or anyone else really cared they would ask you if they can help maybe or if you need help and not give you 'know it all' type advice. You will get through this on your own, I've personally gotten a lot of good advice from people on this forum but nobody tried to tell me I'm being negligent or anything like that - and I think that;s because people here truly care.


----------



## CITIgolden (Mar 9, 2013)

dgmama said:


> Yeah, it's a little different down in the south... for sure, at least where I live. My trainer did tell me to tie him to a bench, mainly for me to feel more confident, knowing he won't pull me, and clicking and treating. Or distract him with his fav toy, a ball. I need to work more on that. I'm going to once I get over being sick. :yuck:
> 
> About a week ago we ran into a lady, her grandson, and Shih Tzu. I was really firm with Diego, as he was trying to swerve over in front of me to get a better look, and he responded well to my corrections. (it's a bigger challenge with large dogs though) But the woman gave me weird looks, I'm guessing she thought I was being too harsh. I'm just following what my trainer's telling me to do! I wish I had a shirt that said My Dog's In Training, in big fat letters.


If it's going to make you feel better, you can actually get one of those dog vests that say "Dog in training." Also, if Diego has a really really favorite toy you may just give it to him to carry it when you go for walks. Another option that I've found very helpful with KC who has similar issues since his attack where he snarls and growls at other dogs is putting on a doggie backpack on him with his water bottle and a toy - doesn't have to be too heavy but he seems to like carrying stuff...


----------



## Mirinde (Jun 8, 2011)

Please do make threads venting about it! I promise I'll always chime in, haha. Reactivity is HARD and it's stressful for everyone involved. I know exactly what you mean about still being stressed out even just sitting in your yard. Where we live right now, there are countless roaming dogs and the new dog next door frequently comes out of the house off leash into the driveway and just wanders around the property. Sometimes I feel like I have to secure the perimeter just to get out to the car! I can send you PMs about what I'm learning in class if you'd like?

One thing that I am trying between now and class is playing "look-at-that" in the car. Fortunately/unfortuately, Iorek is just as reactive to other dogs when he is in the car so we've been going to heavily dog populated areas (parks, petco, etc.) and working on self control from the safety of the car. I allow him to find a dog, he reacts, and then when he controls himself or expresses a calming signal for even a moment, I click and treat. At that point, I have his attention and we can play a pretty solid game of look-at-that. It's really helping... it doesn't take him more than a couple minutes to lose interest and lay down. I don't know if it's a coincidence or what, but shortly after we started doing that, we also happened to come across a couple dogs while he was on leash in the lobby of our daycare/training facility and he was much more in control than he was previously. I'm hoping we can graduate to bringing him out of the car in these dog populated areas and doing it from the safety of being near the car but still actually out and on leash. 

One of our trainers said something recently too that really helped me... I was avoiding bringing him into the lobby to train because there was a dog out and I didn't want him to spazz out and she just very straight-forwardly said "Well if that's the reality of it, then that's the reality of it. If that's a real-life-in-the-moment reaction for him, then that's what it is. We have to work with that". What she was getting at is that it's important to take advantage of unexpected learning opportunities as long as it's a safe environment... when you have a reactive dog, you get SO in the habit of avoiding and redirecting that sometimes you miss out on a great, safe, organic learning opportunity. Maybe they won't react ideally, but you won't get to the point of them reacting ideally if you never give them a chance to be in that moment and learn. Just something I'm trying to keep in mind more now.


----------



## Mirinde (Jun 8, 2011)

You know, I just had another thought here. You have mentioned a few times that you are worried people are thinking that you are too harsh with the "corrections" your trainer has you using. I am getting the impression these might be kind of forceful corrections? Is it possible some of your anxiety is coming from being uncomfortable with the training technique rather than your dog? If you would prefer to be using more positive methods (you may still be, I am just going off of the impression I'm getting) or if you feel uncomfortable being forceful with your dog to "correct" him, it would make sense that you are anxious in situations where you would have to use those corrections.


----------



## dgmama (Nov 29, 2012)

Mirinde said:


> Please do make threads venting about it! I promise I'll always chime in, haha. Reactivity is HARD and it's stressful for everyone involved. I know exactly what you mean about still being stressed out even just sitting in your yard. Where we live right now, there are countless roaming dogs and the new dog next door frequently comes out of the house off leash into the driveway and just wanders around the property. Sometimes I feel like I have to secure the perimeter just to get out to the car! I can send you PMs about what I'm learning in class if you'd like?
> 
> One thing that I am trying between now and class is playing "look-at-that" in the car. Fortunately/unfortuately, Iorek is just as reactive to other dogs when he is in the car so we've been going to heavily dog populated areas (parks, petco, etc.) and working on self control from the safety of the car. I allow him to find a dog, he reacts, and then when he controls himself or expresses a calming signal for even a moment, I click and treat. At that point, I have his attention and we can play a pretty solid game of look-at-that. It's really helping... it doesn't take him more than a couple minutes to lose interest and lay down. I don't know if it's a coincidence or what, but shortly after we started doing that, we also happened to come across a couple dogs while he was on leash in the lobby of our daycare/training facility and he was much more in control than he was previously. I'm hoping we can graduate to bringing him out of the car in these dog populated areas and doing it from the safety of being near the car but still actually out and on leash.
> 
> One of our trainers said something recently too that really helped me... I was avoiding bringing him into the lobby to train because there was a dog out and I didn't want him to spazz out and she just very straight-forwardly said "Well if that's the reality of it, then that's the reality of it. If that's a real-life-in-the-moment reaction for him, then that's what it is. We have to work with that". What she was getting at is that it's important to take advantage of unexpected learning opportunities as long as it's a safe environment... when you have a reactive dog, you get SO in the habit of avoiding and redirecting that sometimes you miss out on a great, safe, organic learning opportunity. Maybe they won't react ideally, but you won't get to the point of them reacting ideally if you never give them a chance to be in that moment and learn. Just something I'm trying to keep in mind more now.


Yes, I'd really appreciate that! Thanks so much for the advice guys. I do get in the habit of avoiding other dogs. I always make excuses, such as I'm just not in the mood right now. I need to just deal with it and like you said think of it as a learning opportunity. I don't think I've ever given Diego the chance to walk passed another dog without reacting. And if he does, I'll correct him and move on. It's nice knowing you guys are here and got my back. I wish some of you all lived close to where we could all help each other train!

So, in my head I'm thinking over what I'm going to do if I run into a dog.
I act like nothing's wrong. If Diego gets out of position, locks his eyes on the dog, or reacts, I'll correct him very firmly. I keep walking, don't stop, stay proactive. If he shows any calmness, looks to me, or is still heeling, I'll click and treat. If once we pass and he didn't react, I'll reward him with a treat and his tennis ball. Later he might just get a big reward of playing fetch. 

I do have a backpack, in fact I used it this morning. I don't put it on him all the time, as I want him to learn to heel with or without it. He in fact does carry his tennis ball with him too! Once we do our walk, I'll come back and throw his ball a few times, then take him back out to go a different way and he always takes it with him.
Again, thanks for everybody's warm comments. It's really appreciated.


----------



## dgmama (Nov 29, 2012)

Mirinde said:


> You know, I just had another thought here. You have mentioned a few times that you are worried people are thinking that you are too harsh with the "corrections" your trainer has you using. I am getting the impression these might be kind of forceful corrections? Is it possible some of your anxiety is coming from being uncomfortable with the training technique rather than your dog? If you would prefer to be using more positive methods (you may still be, I am just going off of the impression I'm getting) or if you feel uncomfortable being forceful with your dog to "correct" him, it would make sense that you are anxious in situations where you would have to use those corrections.


Yes, they are forceful corrections. (I would have to admit it's a bit out of my comfort zone) I never ever used to correct Diego. Actually, I didn't think pulling on his leash was ever right, or being real firm with my voice. Before I came to her I was all positive. But it obviously wasn't good enough, because we weren't getting anywhere with training when it involved other dogs. So I trust her completely, it just takes extra effort, especially since I'm just a wee teenager. Lol. Diego's a different dog, he really is. (never in my life would I ever believe Diego would learn to walk by my side, he used to be a pulling machine) But I think the problem is me now.

My trainer used to be a dolphin and seal trainer. She's been all over the world, and has worked with birds and cats. Again, I completely trust her, I'm just not used to being that firm. Usually she does a hands-off approach, especially since she works with so many fearful dogs.

I'd also like to add that corrections are always made on his front clip harness. She would never allow it on a regular collar.


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

My lab is dog reactive when he is on a leash (off leash he is fine!)
I agree with trying to act calm, which is really really hard. I get around that by concentrating on what I'm doing and by very purposefully keeping slack in the leash!

This is how I deal with it.
First of all, avoid close quarters. If I'm on the sidewalk and someone is coming by with a dog I'll move into the street or up into a driveway to give room.
I use string cheese cut up into dime sized treats for training (something really really good!). When I first started working with him I would pretty much start feeding him one after another after another from the time we were within 5 feet of a dog until we were safely past the dog. I could use an entire stick of string cheese to get past 1 dog in the beginning! I eventually slowed down on the amount of treats given so that now he only gets a treat after we have successfully gotten past the dog. Now, as is the plan, he looks to me as soon as he sees another dog.

My fear is still off leash dogs, since if a dog gets right in his face, I know there will be a fight! I carry some treats that I can toss away from us to hopefully distract a loose dog long enough to get away. As a last resort I carry dog mace to break up an actual fight.

ETA: I just wanted to clarify that when I'm treating him I keep walking, I'm not stopped. I just keep feeding him treat after treat to keep his head at my hand.


----------



## coaraujo (Nov 2, 2012)

I don't really have any advice for you, but just wanted to say I completely understand as my 9 month old is the same way. I think you commented in my thread about him: http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/golden-retriever-training/150058-teenager-bad-trainers.html. I completely understand the anxiety and fear of being judged (whether people are judging me or Bernie). I hate how people see him and, like you said, think of him as a monster. That and I feel bad because he gets especially reactive around children (I'm assuming because he thinks of them as two legged dogs) and I don't want to be responsible for instilling a dog phobia into a child. I use the phrase "he's friendly I swear" waaaay too much. He really is the sweetest dog. Its funny because my 7 month old is an angel outside and in training, but in the house he's a mischievous little devil. Bernie's the exact opposite. He's also reactive in the car so I'm going to start doing training in the car like Mirinde suggested. We brought him to his first baseball game last weekend (working on desensitizing him). We sat behind the field in the outfield where there were only 2 or 3 other people. After about 5 minutes we were able to get him in a calm state and actually enjoyed the game! He did try to lunge and barked every time a child ran by. I did my best to regain his attention with a treat/toy. I'm just worried I'm doing a little bit too much "luring". 

The one thing that I would say is worth a shot is getting a whistle and start teaching him whistle commands. When my voice/treats/toys fail usually the whistle will get Bern to whip his head in my direction and then its much easier to keep the attention on me from there. There's nothing quite like the sharp piercing sound of a whistle. Since we're in field class every time he hears the whistle he's conditioned to turn, look at me, and sit. I think this could be really useful for you. Best of luck, i'll be following this thread and offering words of encouragement! Just wanted to let you know you're definitely not alone


----------



## mudEpawz (Jan 20, 2011)

I just wanted to say, I have a leash reactive dog too. 

I understand that it can be embarrassing and frustrating to have a leash reactive dog. Put dont be! You are trying to help your dog and they do need experiences in order to change their behaviour. 

Chloe became leash reactive when we moved a year ago. She went from living in a dog friendly condo (25+dogs) to a house where she only saw dogs on leash around the block. She was so use to greeting everyone and every dog in the condo that when she was unable to see greet another dog she would react by barking, pulling and acting like a complete goof! 

We used positive reinforcements and she is fine with seeing a dog across the street, on someones front lawn but she just cant get over a dog walking past her without greeting her. When I see a dog approach on the same sidewalk I'll either cross the street, or if its not on a busy street we will walk part way onto the street so that there is still enough room but it challenges her. In some cases I will let the person coming know that my dog is leash reactive and I find that many are willing to help me train and will walk past us a couple times! Although not all people are understanding of this. 

I also believe that every dog is different and if one training method isn't working for your dog then you need to try different ones until you find the best fit. Im sure your trainer mentioned this but the best peice of advice I got from mine was reward/praise the moment they see the dog, keep on rewarding until the go to bark of move (we put chloe in a sit) then the moment the move I tug the leash, say "AH!" in a loud and distracting voice. As soon as Chloe looks at me or returns to her sit, reward, reward, reward. 

Remember that all dogs have good days and bad days just like us!


----------



## dgmama (Nov 29, 2012)

Today was a good day! I felt much better when walking Diego this morning. Actually, as I was about to head out the door, a neighbor had her two big dogs in front of our house. (Ginger is the one who starts the barking, and as she was about to I corrected her.) I let them pass, and then took him out as they were on the side of our yard. So I shut them out of my mind, and just kept my eyes glued to what I was doing and where I was going. And we did just fine! It will still be a bigger challenge when coming head on to a dog, but we'll work our way there.
Then once we got done walking, (someone else walks Ginger with me) I played fetch with them.... well, with Diego. Ginger just likes to eat grass. :doh:
Anyways, later when they were tired, I took both out. I'm very aware and avoid all dogs because I'm not strong enough to hold them back. And plus it's hard to correct two large Goldens. In the future it would be nice being able to walk both at the same time though.


----------



## mudEpawz (Jan 20, 2011)

dgmama said:


> Today was a good day! I felt much better when walking Diego this morning. Actually, as I was about to head out the door, a neighbor had her two big dogs in front of our house. (Ginger is the one who starts the barking, and as she was about to I corrected her.) I let them pass, and then took him out as they were on the side of our yard. So I shut them out of my mind, and just kept my eyes glued to what I was doing and where I was going. And we did just fine! It will still be a bigger challenge when coming head on to a dog, but we'll work our way there.
> Then once we got done walking, (someone else walks Ginger with me) I played fetch with them.... well, with Diego. Ginger just likes to eat grass. :doh:
> Anyways, later when they were tired, I took both out. I'm very aware and avoid all dogs because I'm not strong enough to hold them back. And plus it's hard to correct two large Goldens. In the future it would be nice being able to walk both at the same time though.


Glad you had a good day!!


----------



## dgmama (Nov 29, 2012)

Diego did a good job today. I saw a neighbor walk by with her two big dogs. So as she walked I took him out, she turned left, I went straight and passed fine. I didn't even think he saw them, but he did. I think he was so calm because I had a friend with me to give me more confidence, and I wasn't so nervous. So then as she was back on her way home, I followed behind. He did well, one point he was more interested in the grass! So when she went to her house, she stood in the driveway so I could walk by, and again he listened spot on. It was easy on him since we followed, not passing head on. But these little successes make me happy. 

I'm hoping I'll get the guts to do a head on situation soon. Hoping that will go well! :crossfing


----------



## dgmama (Nov 29, 2012)

Here is another one of my venting posts. 

This week, Diego's been off and on with his walks. Some really great, some so so. So so as in, putting tension on the leash when I hold onto his traffic handle. Not pulling, but kind of all over the place, swerving in front to see to the right, instead of just being focused ahead. My sister walked with me, and I asked her to try walking him. She said he was walking well, and that people probably think I'm ridiculous for getting onto him all the time. I have not played fetch with him in 5 days. (we did a little in our backyard, but unlike my friend's huge yard across the street, it's so small he barely gets any energy out) So I'm wondering if that plus ...tom... is making it seem extra frustrating.
Our last walk today was good though. I draped his leash over his body, and walked back home, just using my voice. The only issue, it feels I have to tell him heel a bit too often. (he listens and slows down, but speeds back up) Is it just me, or do you think that after 4 months of training I would only have to say it at most, 5 times or so on normal walks in the neighborhood?
One other thing, when he, well, maybe it's me, but anyways, with these little phases, I tend to give him corrections. And I slap myself for it every time, because I want to save those for when he acts up around dogs. I don't want him used to them, and also he needs to know that when he reacts I don't approve of it. So now I'm feeling so lost, like we've got a whole lot more work to do. And every walk with him takes effort, and every walk is training. It gets really tiring at times. Especially being me, because I go over everything in my head and I doubt myself so. much.

Do you think I'm being a mean mommy by making him stay at such a close heel by me holding onto his traffic handle? I'm just worried that if I give an inch he'll take a mile. Maybe I just need to loosen up... this is where I get confused as what to do. :doh:

I think I'm also upset that we haven't run into any dogs one walks lately, which is the one main thing we need to work on. My neighbor with her two big dogs don't come our way anymore, you know, walk past our house, then it gives me time to get Diego ready, and then by the time she's on her way back I can practice his training. But nooo, she's been going a different way ever since I've been getting him out a lot more. Sorry, but how else do I train him??

One really exciting thing for the day though, I got to train some Lab/Great Dane mix puppies. That's for another thread though.


----------



## mudEpawz (Jan 20, 2011)

Forgive me but Im going to revive an old thread and slightly hijack it. 

I also have a leash reactive dog that is a work in progress. She has been doing very well on walks. Some days are better than others. I limit the dogs she meets on leash. Chloe is not aggressive. She is very friendly, but when she is on her leash she gets very excited when she sees another dog – she will bark and pull. Some dogs don’t like being barked at (fair enough, I wouldn’t either!) and my fear is that it could escalate, especially if my dog is the only one on leash.

A neighbor of mine adopted an adult dog about 6 months ago. Since he’s got the dog he’s tried a few times to convince me to let our dogs meet. I explain to him that I am sure his dog is friendly but Chloe is leash reactive, especially with dogs larger than her (his dog is easy twice the size of her) and that I am while I am working with her on leash its best if they don’t meet. I walk on the opposite side of the street of his house because he and another neighbor on the same side of the street tend to leave their large dogs off leash on the front of their property. Im sure their dogs are friendly and so is mine, but that doesn’t mean our dogs have to meet. 

Anyways, last night my fear became a reality. I was walking across the street of this neighbours house. He was unloading some items from his suv trunk. His large dog jumped the back seat and came flying across the street to us. I didn’t even see him until was already across the street and only a few feet from Chloe. The guy yells “don’t worry, hes friendly!” and was clearly in no rush to come and collect his dog. I keep Chloe’s leash loose while the other dog circles her. I say “please get your dog. My dog is leash reactive and will likely bark.” The guy was just about to reach us when Chloe barks (not viciously or aggressively, just her normal ‘Im on a leash and I want to get off and play bark’). The other dog barks back at her. Ok fine. Chloe is sitting while his dog continues to run loose. Just as the guy is about to step on his dog’s leash, Chloe barks again (same bark – not aggressive, just excited). The next thing I know his dog barks and lunges at Chloe. Chloe let out a mixture of a scream and yelp. I shout “get back!!!”. Chloe runs behind me, tail between her legs. His dog *luckily* saw a bunny a house down and took off chasing it. I gave Chloe a quick look over. No blood. Both of us are shaken from the whole incident as we walk away. We are a few houses down when the guy finally caught his dog. He kept apologizing and I said “its fine, but that’s the reason why I didn’t want our dogs to meet.” He felt awful but I couldn’t help but be mad. I couldn’t fall asleep last night. I kept thinking that the situation could have had a worse ending. 

I walk Chloe 2 to 3 times a day and usually love our walks but last night’s encounter has left me nervous about walking in my own neighbourhood. I know dogs feed off of our energy, so I am trying to stay calm and collected on our walks. Thanks for listening to me rant... feels a little better getting this off of my chest.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

mudEpawz said:


> Forgive me but Im going to revive an old thread and slightly hijack it.
> 
> I also have a leash reactive dog that is a work in progress. She has been doing very well on walks. Some days are better than others. I limit the dogs she meets on leash. Chloe is not aggressive. She is very friendly, but when she is on her leash she gets very excited when she sees another dog – she will bark and pull. Some dogs don’t like being barked at (fair enough, I wouldn’t either!) and my fear is that it could escalate, especially if my dog is the only one on leash.
> 
> ...


As I read your description, IMO you _should_ have arranged a meet and greet, an orchestrated one so Chloe would know the neighbor dog is ok. Perhaps several. Than perhaps an off leash meet in neutral territory. Its really important to keep taking her places so she can learn and grow. (That's what Bella's trainer keeps drumming into my head...) I'll be interested to see what others have to say.


----------



## coaraujo (Nov 2, 2012)

mudEpawz said:


> Forgive me but Im going to revive an old thread and slightly hijack it.
> 
> I also have a leash reactive dog that is a work in progress. She has been doing very well on walks. Some days are better than others. I limit the dogs she meets on leash. Chloe is not aggressive. She is very friendly, but when she is on her leash she gets very excited when she sees another dog – she will bark and pull. Some dogs don’t like being barked at (fair enough, I wouldn’t either!) and my fear is that it could escalate, especially if my dog is the only one on leash.
> 
> ...


I completely understand how you feel  and just want to let you know you're not alone! I have a reactive dog (not just leash reactive but basically outside the house-reactive dog). He gets so excited to meet every dog and person out there. He barks and lunges and tries his hardest to get to everyone/thing else. He's also very fearful and apprehensive, so once he gets to the exciting new being he has to smell it out before he's okay with the new person/dog. He sounds pretty aggressive and scary when he barks so almost no one is interested in coming into contact with him, which is probably for the best right now until we can teach him to be calm. But it definitely is frustrating when people don't have complete control over their dogs, or don't listen to what we tell them. The other day in class we were doing some training off leash and another dog ran up to Bernie while we were training completely ignoring his owner. I could tell immediately things weren't going to end well because Bernie's ears were back in that fearful/uncertain way. The other dog lashed out at Bernie and the fight began. Luckily it was more of a teenage boy bratty fight and no one made actual contact. But Bernie cornered the other dog under a table and the other dog's owner was furious. I was shaken by the whole thing but I couldn't believe the other owner was mad at me and my dog! We didn't do anything wrong . Their dog got loose and didn't listen. My dog displayed appropriate dog behavior by getting the attacking dog away from him without even touching the other dog. Yet we get yelled at! I immediately removed Bernie from the situation and had him lay down and just pet him until he calmed down and was in a relaxed state where we could train again. My trainer reinforced that Bernie did nothing wrong, did not act aggressively, and that this dog is actually known to be somewhat confrontational. I know that my dog is not aggressive, but it gets really frustrating trying to convince the world of that. I guess this kind of turned into a rant as well, but I just wanted to let you know that I completely understand and its so frustrating when other people either ignore your requests or don't have control over their dogs..because then bad things happen. Bernie is really good at letting other dogs know he's uncomfortable and wants them to back off, but he is a big strong dog and, like in class, he can easily corner another dog which could end very badly if the other dog makes contact. He's such a great dog its so frustrating when other people say otherwise, especially when THEIR dog is the problem. I guess I can't blame Bernie for being apprehensive about other dogs when he gets attacked by them, the poor thing :no:


----------



## mudEpawz (Jan 20, 2011)

OutWest said:


> As I read your description, IMO you _should_ have arranged a meet and greet, an orchestrated one so Chloe would know the neighbor dog is ok. Perhaps several. Than perhaps an off leash meet in neutral territory. Its really important to keep taking her places so she can learn and grow. (That's what Bella's trainer keeps drumming into my head...) I'll be interested to see what others have to say.



Thanks Outwest! I see your point. And maybe I am going about this all wrong. 


Her leash reactiveness only happened about a year and a half ago, after we moved from the condo to the house. My theory or plan was to desensitize her. I thought if I let her act out and then let her meet the dog (which is all she wants) then I am reinforcing this bad behaviour. I wanted her learn to be around other dogs without acting out. I also wanted her to learn that her behaviours (barking and pulling) isn’t acceptable and that she needs to be calm. 


When I first started a year ago, she couldn’t even handle seeing a dog across the street. She would act all goofy by barking and pulling. I have been using positive reinforcement methods, clicker training and slowing increasing the distance of the “trigger”. We have successfully been able to work up to walking across the street, or walking behind or in front of someone on the same side of the street without her reacting. Baby steps! I’ve just started to allow meetings with smaller/medium size dogs that are new to her. She is doing well! She has always been nervous around big dogs, even before the move. We haven’t worked up to meeting dogs the same size or bigger than her. Which is one of the reason why I didn’t want her to meet the neighbours dog. Another reason is that I don’t know his dog and I don’t really know him. 


Chloe does have doggie friends here in the neighbourhood but I limit her interaction depending on the other dog. She plays with a pair of King Charles Cavaliers (brothers and sooooooo cute!!), a lab, a terrier mix, a border collie, a husky and another Golden Retriever, who is inconveniently named Chloe – which gets really confusing lol. We usually do doggie playdates in each other’s backyards because a few of us have flighty dogs. I didn’t want her to feel like I was isolating her but I did want to correct the behaviour. Oddly enough, if we are walking with one of her play buddies around the block she wouldn’t care about any of the other dogs. 



coaraujo said:


> I completely understand how you feel
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 YES!! This is exactly how I feel. Im so glad Im not alone. It is can be extremely frustrating. I know when I first moved here and Chloe’s leash reactive started, I kept apologizing to everyone we met. I was crushed that people walked away with the impression that my dog was Kujo. When it was really the opposite! I would come home crushed that one of my neighbours wasn’t in love with my sweet Golden! In the old condo building, everyone LOVED Chloe. My dad use to joke around and say that he had trouble getting into the building when he was by himself but if he had Chloe it was a free pass. 



Im sorry to hear about the incident in class. I think its great that you are taking him to training classes. Just ignore the people that give you the looks or make the comments.



I have to say, I have given up on apologizing to people or convincing people that my dog is just yappy but very friendly. When I first started training Chloe, I just told people that she is in training and will bark. Surprisingly many dog owners understood and a few of them were willing to help me. They would walk back and forth getting closer each time. It was really nice of them to help out. I still run into a few people that give me the stink eye… when they walk by and my dog barks despite my warning.


----------



## dgmama (Nov 29, 2012)

I too get frustrated with these irresponsible owners who don't care enough to get their dog under control. As long as their's is friendly, it's all good. :doh: Some people don't think! Like today, I was on my way home with Diego, (Ginger hates walking in the heat) and this woman's dog was in the yard, off leash, and ran up to us. She made her kid run and get him. It's so annoying how they think it's ok. It was good for Diego though, he was great, kept walking with me even when the dog came up to sniff his face.

I think I'm more frustrated with those who immediately think that if Diego barks he's aggressive. Or don't want to understand his problem. I'm so surprised at how little dog owners actually know about dogs.

MudEpawz- I always like to get Diego comfortable around his neighborhood dogs. It makes us both more relaxed on walks. My friends across the street adopted two Lab Great Dane mix pups. So what I did was walk Diego back and forth near their fence. And until Diego's body was calm, I allowed them to meet. All went well. Since then, we've been able to have play dates. Occasionally I have to put the pups on leashes because they get too rambunctious. Diego's already growled a few times. Ginger growls all the time, she won't tolerate much. I'm very proud of him though, they take his toys and he allows it. Sometimes we go on walks together, little me and 4 dogs. Lol.

Oh, and btw, Diego's made a new pal! We have a new way we walk now, and there's this medium sized dog. Absolutely heart breaking, he whines soooo much when he sees any dog. You can tell he is not socialized AT ALL, and sits in his yard constantly. So I bring hotdogs with me and he gets a little yummy treat.


----------



## mudEpawz (Jan 20, 2011)

dgmama said:


> I too get frustrated with these irresponsible owners who don't care enough to get their dog under control. As long as their's is friendly, it's all good. :doh: Some people don't think! Like today, I was on my way home with Diego, (Ginger hates walking in the heat) and this woman's dog was in the yard, off leash, and ran up to us. She made her kid run and get him. It's so annoying how they think it's ok. It was good for Diego though, he was great, kept walking with me even when the dog came up to sniff his face.
> 
> I think I'm more frustrated with those who immediately think that if Diego barks he's aggressive. Or don't want to understand his problem. I'm so surprised at how little dog owners actually know about dogs.
> 
> ...


Yup! I hear ya!! When we first moved here it broke my heart that Chloe was getting a "bad reputation" in the neighbourhood. Now most of my neighbours know Chloe and they understand she doesnt mean anything by it, she barks out of frustration/excitement. She has made some great doggie friends in the neighbourhood. 

I do get apprehensive when we meet new dogs, especially if I dont know the dog or the owner previously. I wish the my neighbour would just listened to me, I wouldnt have minded if the dogs met in a few months from now. I knew Chloe wasn't ready for being introduced to a new big dog, espcially when the other dog is unleashed. oh well... it is, what it is. Awww!! I have such a soft spot for great danes!!! :heartbeat Im glad to hear that Diego has made some new friends!! That is fantastic!!


----------

